# RIP to My Stellar



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Following a botched kernel flash, my Stellar is now a paperweight. Considering I already exchanged Stellars at the Verizon store once, I am getting a different phone without them so they don't start wondering about me.

It has been fun testing with everyone on this pain in the ass phone haha. I wish you guys the best of luck.

IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE A BATTERY FOR THIS PHONE shoot me a pm. I'll let you have it if you cover shipping cost.


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

You have been a great help to everybody in this forum and we are surely going to miss you bro ...

Hoping to see you soon and hear the news that you got another stellar in hand.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Send me your bricked stellar!!!


----------



## Dylan_Douglas (Jan 8, 2014)

swarlesbarkely said:


> Following a botched kernel flash, my Stellar is now a paperweight. Considering I already exchanged Stellars at the Verizon store once, I am getting a different phone without them so they don't start wondering about me.
> 
> It has been fun testing with everyone on this pain in the ass phone haha. I wish you guys the best of luck.
> 
> IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE A BATTERY FOR THIS PHONE shoot me a pm. I'll let you have it if you cover shipping cost.


Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

